# ipad desactive



## maximus74 (18 Octobre 2013)

bonjour mon ipad2 est desactivé depuis la mise a jour de io7,pourriez vous m aider,merci.il me demande mon code mais quand je le rentre il ne fonctionne pas.merci a vous .


----------



## eikichi_zoku (18 Octobre 2013)

So tu as une sauvegarde sur ton ordi ou iCloud, branche le a iTunes et clique sur restaurer.


----------

